
Telecommunications Backhaul - sethbannon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backhaul_(telecommunications)
======
jwbensley
Under the section "Cell towers moving from microwave to fiber optic" it is
stated that 50-100Mbps backhaul links for cell towers are common. We're well
beyond that; 5G trial sites they are starting to appear across the UK need
100G backhauls unless you want to severely restricted them.

